# New residential 600A service with generator TS



## Billy Boy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am in the process of building a residential service configured as follows:

The main house portion of the service is basically a 400A service consisting of two 200A breaker panels. One panel serves non critical loads and will be fed solely by the utility. The other will be supplied through a generator transfer switch; fed by the utility, or in the event of an outage, by a tractor-mounted 15kw generator. The customer also has a shop building onsite that currently is wired with a 125A overhead service. 

The customer wants to eliminate the separate service to the shop building and consolidate the shop and house services in to one. An equipment wall will be built equidistant between the house and shop and in close proximity to the utility pole. I have met with the local utility company and the local electrical inspector. This will be a CT service and everything will be underground. According to the utility engineer, the poco will CT the service at the top of the pole, and won't require the typical CT can on the equipment wall. I plan to use three 200A disconnects (one with a 125A main). 

I can't quite wrap my head around how to split the utility feed in into three separate feeds. Any suggestions and especially pictures/drawings would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

3 feeders if they will give you 3 lugs ea at the CT, or taps on the single lateral at your JB


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

If the CTs are pole top mounted, the're probably donut style, no lugs.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 12, 2010)

The CT's will be the donut style. I just need to find an easy, cost-effective way to split the lateral. Probably, a big JB with a set of buss bars? Wonder if a four outlet Polaris would work? Just thinking out loud. Thanks


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Billy Boy said:


> The CT's will be the donut style. I just need to find an easy, cost-effective way to split the lateral. Probably, a big JB with a set of buss bars? Wonder if a four outlet Polaris would work? Just thinking out loud. Thanks


Is it an overhead or a lateral? Have you used gutter bus before?


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a lateral. I haven't used gutter buss before. I assume the lateral would feed into the gutter and the gutter would have L1, L2, and N bars. Thanks.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Billy Boy said:


> It's a lateral. I haven't used gutter buss before. I assume the lateral would feed into the gutter and the gutter would have L1, L2, and N bars. Thanks.












Probably a little much for what you have in mind though.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 12, 2010)

That's a big piece of equipment! I did a search and found that bussed gutters are available in a wide range of amperages and cabinet sizes in both horizontal and vertical configurations. I see that 366.56(D) requires the gutter to be overcurrent protected. I guess the utility lateral would fee into a 600A disconnect, which would feed the bussed gutter, which would feed the three 200A disconnects? Thanks.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Why not just use a 600 amp main lug service panel with 6 spaces and three breakers?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> View attachment 29727
> 
> 
> Probably a little much for what you have in mind though.


What is the AIC rating of that service? The feeders look pretty well lashed at the lugs, or do you lash all of your mains?


----------



## DRofElectricity (Apr 10, 2010)

600amp service disconnect with fuses fed into gutter and tap into your three separate disconnects


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

DRofElectricity said:


> 600amp service disconnect with fuses fed into gutter and tap into your three separate disconnects


Like this but I would use triple tap lugs.


----------



## DRofElectricity (Apr 10, 2010)

dawgs said:


> Like this but I would use triple tap lugs.


 agree


----------



## Glennsparky (Nov 30, 2011)

Billy Boy said:


> ... I see that 366.56(D) requires the gutter to be overcurrent protected. I guess the utility lateral would fee into a 600A disconnect, which would feed the bussed gutter, ...


No. 366.56(D) refers you to 240.21. 240.21 requires OCPDs after the gutter at the end of the tap conductors. As long as the taps end at an OCPD at each of the 200A disconnects you are fine.

I like this product to use as "gutters".

http://www.midwestelectric.com/catalog/pdf/MET-021A.pdf


----------

